# Nicholas Braithwaite



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone know if He is still conducting? Alive? ... Haven't seen his name much since the early to mid 1990's, he did some smashing records for Lyrita in the 70's, and I suddenly became curios... 

Nothing much on his Wikipedia Page

/ptr


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, still alive (he will be 74 in August) and still working (mostly in Australia nowadays). Most (if not all) of those splendid Lyrita recordings have now been re-released on CD.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ABC Classics have recently reissued some of his recordings with Australian orchestras (esp. Adelaide SO). Here's a couple. I got the trombone one, which is good.

http://shop.abc.net.au/products/discovery-shostakovich-symphony-8










http://shop.abc.net.au/products/discovery-trombone-concertos


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Good to know that he's fine and working! 
Got almost about 2/3 of the Lyrita reissue CD's, In due time I'm planning to own them all, and not only because I'm greedy, but I'm a bit of an Anglophile as well!
I have a bunch of ABC discs on my wants list, will have to add some of these! Thanks Sid! 

/ptr


----------

